# Gluing Wood on Hardboard



## Nature Man (Oct 14, 2020)

Does anyone have experience gluing wood pieces on Hardboard? My son has an artistic project that he wants to glue wood pieces in a design onto a board that he will frame. Any pitfalls to know about? Or would another type of backing be more suitable? Thanks! Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey Chuck,
I've glued pine/fir to hardboard before with Titebond. It held fine. Probably stronger than the hardboard itself. Haven't tried CA glue though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 14, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Hey Chuck,
> I've glued pine/fir to hardboard before with Titebond. It held fine. Probably stronger than the hardboard itself. Haven't tried CA glue though.


Titebond I or II or III or ??? Chuck


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 14, 2020)

Titebond III

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 15, 2020)

I wouldn't use tempered hardboard the surface is less porous. Regular hardboard should be ok .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 15, 2020)

lonewolf said:


> I wouldn't use tempered hardboard the surface is less porous. Regular hardboard should be ok .


Not sure what the difference is between regular and tempered. Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Oct 15, 2020)

If I was going to glue to hardboard, I would sand the area first to give the glue a better hold. Another option, would be to use MDF. That I know you won't have any glue problems with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 15, 2020)

Maverick said:


> If I was going to glue to hardboard, I would sand the area first to give the glue a better hold. Another option, would be to use MDF. That I know you won't have any glue problems with.


The backing needs to be reasonably thin in order to fit in a frame to be hung on the wall. Figured a 1/4" thickness would be about as think as it should be. Had some hardboard, but then got to wondering about glueability. Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Oct 15, 2020)

Makes sense. I don't think you will have any problems, especially if you rough it up a little where you glue on to. If you have time, and have some spare pieces, maybe do a test run first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 15, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Makes sense. I don't think you will have any problems, especially if you rough it up a little where you glue on to. If you have time, and have some spare pieces, maybe do a test run first.


Good idea on the test run! Thanks! Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Oct 23, 2020)

By hardboard I assume you are talking about the brown masonite MDF type board. The only real potential problem I can see is that the stuff absorbs moisture like a sponge and will expand and contract as it gains and looses moisture. Maybe seal the whole project with some oil base poly ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 23, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> By hardboard I assume you are talking about the brown masonite MDF type board. The only real potential problem I can see is that the stuff absorbs moisture like a sponge and will expand and contract as it gains and looses moisture. Maybe seal the whole project with some oil base poly ?


Yes on the masonite MDF type board. Had not thought about moisture absorption. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 23, 2020)

On a related note, I did do a test run using Titebond III and StickFast CA Medium. Both worked equally as well. And the test was also to see if the glues would be effective on African Blackwood (ABW), which I've heard has a problem with gluing, and the ABW adhered to the Hardboard without a problem using both types of glue. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Chris S. (Oct 27, 2020)

I can attest to CA will bond extremely well to hardboard. I have a grinder mounted to some plywood to make easy to clamp down for use then remove to store away when not in use. Well, at least it used to move easily. I accidently knocked over a large bottle of thin CA I had, like 10 oz large bottle, which ran all under my plywood grinder was mounted to sitting in my radial arm saw table which is covered with hardboard. Happened while leaving shop for night and did not notice what happened. The thing will not let loose. I have had to resort to chisel and prybars to remove it. Neither the plywood base nore the hardboard top of my radial arm saw table survived the experience.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

